# "Hollywood Babylon" is not a metaphor



## emperornorton (Sep 7, 2021)

_Hollywood Babylon _by Kenneth Anger (above) is a book, first published in 1965, that recounts several sordid scandals from the early years of the movie industry. However, Anger was not the first to suggest this conjunction of themes. The film industry in Hollywood had created a Babylonian image for itself from the get-go. The two great symbols of Babylon, the lion (below) and the Ishtar gate, were adopted not only by individual studios in Hollywood but by the movie industry and the city in general.







One of the first epic Hollywood films, D.W. Griffith's _Intolerance _(below, left)_, _was built around an enormous and realistic-looking Ishtar gate. Another epic film, Cecil B. DeMille's _The Ten Commandments _(below, right), used the massive Egyptian ruins lying in the California dunes for its outdoor shots. After the the filming wrapped the crew apparently just dumped everything in the sand and went home.

An organization called The Dunes Center has been excavating the ruins for decades. Per the _San Luis Obispo Tribune:_

_For more than 90 years, the set for Cecil B. DeMille’s silent film “The Ten Commandments” has been buried in the shifting sands of the Guadalupe-Nipomo Dunes.
Archeologists have been slowly unearthing the set for years, and now the Guadalupe-Nipomo Dunes Center is ready to present their latest findings..
The nonprofit organization will unveil a giant, terracotta-colored sphinx head and other treasures at the Sphinx and Drinks gala, auction and artifact debut on July 21.
“It’s already the largest event the Dunes Center has had and there’s a lot of excitement around it,” executive director Doug Jenzen said._






A similar Ishtar gate stands at the intersection of Hollywood and Highland in the center of town (below).


_

_​

But those are just replica ruins, you say. The real stuff is in Iraq, right?






I don't think so. Everything the public knows about ancient Egypt and Babylon is derived from the discoveries made by guys like Jean-François Champollion (below, left) and Robert Koldewey (below, center). They're the ones responsible for the official mythology. Do they look truthworthy to you?






I guess they must have injured themselves doing all that digging out in the desert. Why else would they be posing with their hands stuffed sideways through their shirts like imbeciles? Oh, right, because they're lying Freemason retards. What a surprise!

On the other hand, the professional historians, the ones who aren't in on the joke, strive in vain to graft the traditional threads of history onto these conspiratorial innovations. But because they are unwilling to examine the presuppositions of the official narrative, they are reduced to laughable bouts of special pleading as in the excerpt below.






No, the Babylonian Empire was in reality situated in the American Southwest and extended well past Hollywood, which is really just a neighborhood in Los Angeles.

Most people, if they have given any thought to the matter, imagine that the eponymous "angels" of this metropolis are the benevolent sort that help baseball teams win the pennant or go bicycling with Nicholas Cage. But in fact _Los Angeles_ are the twin fallen angels Harut and Marut of Babylonian lore which are described in the Quaran as "masters of evil."











Let's talk a bit more about Babylonian architecture. One of the things that pops up in all the traditional historical descriptions of Babylon is _The_ _Citadel_, which some identify as the Palace of Sargon II. In fact, this famous building is just outside downtown LA, at 100 Citadel Drive in the city of Commerce. It currently hosts an outlet mall.





There are plenty of other buildings that evince Babylonian (or Egyptian) heritage in Los Angeles, including the two theaters pictured below.






These are generally attributed to the same roster of fake architects and given construction dates in the early twentieth-century--but good luck finding photos of their being built!







Old newspapers abound with reports of relics and ruins in the American Southwest. (I have more to say on this topic in my article on Fernando Cortes if you're interested.)








Yes, there were camels in America.








Above: two other well-known princes of Bel-Air, a community named after Babylonian leaders (_Bel_, or _Baal_ = "Lord").

Finally, let me say here that although I've been focusing mostly on Babylon in this write-up, I place each of the two empires interlocking Babylon--Egypt and Assyria--as well as what is traditionally called "The Holy Land," on the American continent as well (which latter claim is corroborated by _Time_ _Magazine_ below).





In plain sight.


----------



## JustWow (Sep 7, 2021)

I have always had this nagging thought, "Why did European Jews just go directly all the way across the country and establish the movie industry in Hollywood California?"  (And what a powerful tool Hollywood is and has been from the very beginning).  I suspect they were very familiar with what Southern California was/is.


----------



## Ponygirl (Sep 8, 2021)

emperornorton said:


> View attachment 12548​
> 
> _Hollywood Babylon _by Kenneth Anger (above) is a book, first published in 1965, that recounts several sordid scandals from the early years of the movie industry. However, Anger was not the first to suggest this conjunction of themes. The film industry in Hollywood had created a Babylonian image for itself from the get-go. The two great symbols of Babylon, the lion (below) and the Ishtar gate, were adopted not only by individual studios in Hollywood but by the movie industry and the city in general.
> 
> ...


Brilliant. I‘ve been hearing more and more about America being the Holy Land. The Red Sea was what divided the island of CA from the southwest. So interesting. Thank you for all the work you put into this post.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 8, 2021)

The same way there can be a Saint Regis Hotel in Cairo/Memphis, Zurich, Venice (Venetians/Phoenicians), Hollywood, etc,...

It was a worldwide culture.

A dark one though.

Edit:  Look around. It still is a worldwide culture. And still dark.

That said, YES. Babylon Working overtime.

And the Jews went west for the same reason the Huntingtons and others went west. 

The vether is much nicer!!


----------



## Simon Ruszczak (Sep 9, 2021)

Maybe the "baby lion" was where there is now a "lion den fort" (London, a.k.a. Lundenburh).
A city with over 10,000 lion statues.   The lion's name was Leo (sign of the Zodiac).


----------



## Maxine (Sep 11, 2021)

Not sure how relevant it is but there is also hints in *Shrek 2* animated movie, which shows medieval like *Far Far Away* kingdom which is clearly based on Hollywood and LA, but with castles!

_
View: https://youtu.be/-Gr-ssepRpE_


----------



## theflayedlordess (Sep 11, 2021)

Andrew WK has a recent song called Babalon, the lyrics and imagery about… the worship of Babalon. Some numbers and acronyms flash across the screen: 1939, 1955, DDD, CCCC, the word “Build”… I’ve thought for some time that people are really worshipping Babalon when they “worship” “stars” like Madonna and Beyoncé, this song blew my mind. Sorry if this doesn’t fit the topic closely enough. 

Andrew WK - Babalon


----------



## Akanah (Sep 12, 2021)

Simon Ruszczak said:


> Maybe the "baby lion" was where there is now a "lion den fort" (London, a.k.a. Lundenburh).
> A city with over 10,000 lion statues.   The lion's name was Leo (sign of the Zodiac).



In the bible babylon was a woman and an dragon-like animal.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 14, 2021)

theflayedlordess said:


> Andrew WK has a recent song called Babalon, the lyrics and imagery about… the worship of Babalon. Some numbers and acronyms flash across the screen: 1939, 1955, DDD, CCCC, the word “Build”… I’ve thought for some time that people are really worshipping Babalon when they “worship” “stars” like Madonna and Beyoncé, this song blew my mind. Sorry if this doesn’t fit the topic closely enough.
> 
> Andrew WK - Babalon


Really interesting symbolism/imagery in that video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Notsure (Sep 15, 2021)

So this show/play/revue(?) called "Earthbound" by Basil King (who has many interesting transcripts) built a cathedral for the set/backdrop on the grounds of, wait for it, Goldwyn Picture Corporation in Culver City! MR. C.J. Schreiber's use of spot lights makes for the most "unique and magnificent motion picture setting ever built."


----------



## Math & Physics (Sep 16, 2021)

Witches have a preference to making their wands from a Holly tree.
Shirley Temples first three leading roles accredited her as a "Prostitute", and not by innuendo.



JustWow said:


> "Why did European Jews just go directly all the way across the country and establish the movie industry in Hollywood California?"


It wasn't a direct transition.  They used Edison's new moving picture camera to create content for their Nickelodeons in major cities, such as Chicago.  Edison disapproved of the content produced, going so far as to pay henchmen to burn down many city blocks that domiciled the Nickelodeons.  So the porn industry packed up for the sunny skies of Southern California, to avoid patent prosecution.


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 18, 2021)

When I worked in TV postproduction in LA, I always got a weird otherworldly vibe.
Bel Air, CIA-Hollywood, everywhere. WTF? OJ Simpson's house was a tourist site!
Disneyland---big occult stuff going on, unsavory things.
Charles Manson.
Scientology HQ.
Pasadena is long noted for its occult vibe---Jack Parsons, JPL, Crowley, General Patton, etc.
Very strange.
No offense, but is that why a lot of LA folks are so flaky?
"Sorry, I flaked!"


----------



## Akanah (Sep 18, 2021)

Perhaps you can translated babylon as like "build hastily" from the german words "bauen" und "eilig."Perhaps this refers to the state that was built quickly after a reset.
This reset could be the burning and flooded earth as like two giant beeings which were merged together. And then they were created again. Could Hollywood be a second babylon ? Babylon and the "babylion" is a hint. The lion is also a symbol for the dragon. The first babylon was perhaps also built after a reset (the dead of the two lions/dragons). After the new reset here are new babylions/dragons as like our earth. (look to my thread "embryonic earth")-> Embryonic-Earth


----------



## nordicbleu (Sep 18, 2021)

Incredible stuff.
Even more amazing that anyone ever believed that Cecil B. Demille and other directors built these cities and structures as movie sets.
Watching the documentary "The Lost City of Cecil B. DeMille" Right now. Free on Tubi.


----------



## Prolix (Sep 18, 2021)

While it's an appealing idea that DeMille simply rocked up and used some handy "massive Egyptian ruins lying in the Californian dunes", is there any actual basis for this, _other_ than it being an appealing idea?


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 18, 2021)

I’ve found a couple photos so far showing that this was indeed a set.



 


​


----------



## Prolix (Sep 18, 2021)

The stylisation is also telling, when you discover that  



> DeMille commissioned designer Paul Iribe, known as the father of art deco, to build a lavish set 12 stories high and 800 feet wide in the Guadalupe-Nipomo Sand Dunes on the California coast.


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 18, 2021)

This film was made less than a few decades after some of the more grand examples of worlds fairs and expos (Buffalo, San Francisco, etc). At least large portions of those “sets” were temporary and made of plaster, with the highest form of craftsmanship. It is clear that whatever skills those men possessed was lost to a few world wars and the passing of time, however in 1923 it was distinctly plausible these skilled laborers were still alive and kicking.

I don’t want to take away all the sentiment of the ideas of Old Testament events potentially happening in the western US, as I do think there is merit to the idea. However I don’t think Cecil B Demilles Ten Commandments is a hill to die on to make these claims.


----------



## Akanah (Sep 20, 2021)

Also the new Hollywood-Babylon will fall soon because the true king and true queen of earth live again.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 20, 2021)

Akanah said:


> Also the new Hollywood-Babylon will fall soon because the true king and true queen of earth live again.


Yes but where are they now and what is keeping them?


----------



## Akanah (Sep 20, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Yes but where are they now and what is keeping them?


We live on them. Embryonic-Earth
Here are two Babylons: Hollywood and Rom. Hollywood is on the tongue of the earth-king and Rom is on the tongue of the earth-queen.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 20, 2021)

Akanah said:


> We live on them. Embryonic-Earth


Sorry I forgot about your theory. Well here's hoping they come to life sooner rather than later or I may miss their awakening.


----------



## Akanah (Sep 20, 2021)

Here is also a interessting video about babylon hollywood. Did anyone see this video from 2020 ? 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9hoj1xUcC8_



kd-755 said:


> Sorry I forgot about your theory. Well here's hoping they come to life sooner rather than later or I may miss their awakening.


Mabye they are wating for enough people who have become rich through corona and other evil deeds and then they retract their tongue in their mouths and eat them. Was it not written in the revelation that the flesh of the rich merchants should be eaten ?


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 20, 2021)

Akanah said:


> Was it not written in the revelation that the flesh of the rich merchants should be eaten ?


No idea. Ive never read the revelation. Who wrote it?


----------



## Akanah (Sep 20, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> No idea. Ive never read the revelation. Who wrote it?


That´s a good question. Official any johannes. I am not a christ but I read many religious scriptures and I have always noticed many similarities in the events. This gave me the idea that many religions must have emerged from one religion.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 25, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> When I worked in TV postproduction in LA, I always got a weird otherworldly vibe.
> Bel Air, CIA-Hollywood, everywhere. WTF? OJ Simpson's house was a tourist site!
> Disneyland---big occult stuff going on, unsavory things.
> Charles Manson.
> ...


LA. Phony respect has its charm. Bigshot there asked to f my "gf" to close a biz deal. Famous name.

He did some major national propaganda back in the day.

The gal was down to help me close but the deal hadnt been inked so i declined the request.

Great swag though.


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 30, 2021)

I know Babylon is a popular song title, but I wanted to mention one song titled, "Babylon", by "Scars on Broadway" - unheard of group- what's left of "System of a Down" (SOAD), and Babylon, was written by Daron Malakian, an Armenian, who moved to Hollywood early in life, via Iraq.  Most of the Babylon songs have a straightforward message about Babylon in the context of the Bible, viz., "Babylon the great city has fallen", which was not the case with the song I wanted to briefly mention.  Most of SOAD's songs have some sort of reference to Hollywood's depravity. In "Lost in Hollywood", everyone in Hollywood lies and can't be trusted, and in "Toxicity", LA/Hollywood is a "toxic city". So, in the song, "Babylon" the key lyrics are:

*Running to Babylon*
Run all the way to Babylon
Meet you there in Babylon
Meet you there in Babylon
(...)
*Running from Babylon*
Run all the way to Babylon
Meet you there in Babylon
Meet you there in Babylon...
Babylon...​Now I know it's always about some girl when they get interviewed (even when they are not into women)... But at any rate, 
perhaps its because he immigrated from Babylon to Babylon!

​


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 30, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> No idea. Ive never read the revelation. Who wrote it?


Its the gold standard for predictive programming...

Reading abt who wrote it is on my to do list.


----------



## CurvedBullet (Nov 4, 2021)

JustWow said:


> I have always had this nagging thought, "Why did European Jews just go directly all the way across the country and establish the movie industry in Hollywood California?"  (And what a powerful tool Hollywood is and has been from the very beginning).  I suspect they were very familiar with what Southern California was/is.


I always thought the same thing! It really had me perplexed when I lived Hollywood/Burbank & worked in film finance. Meanwhile, the Dark Side of that place really surfaces when you work in the industry.


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 6, 2021)

CurvedBullet said:


> I always thought the same thing! It really had me perplexed when I lived Hollywood/Burbank & worked in film finance. Meanwhile, the Dark Side of that place really surfaces when you work in the industry.



_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OJifkSyrU24_

good doc. An Empire of Their Own - Wikipedia


----------



## TommyS (Dec 5, 2021)

Has anyone else noticed the Ishtar gate in L.A. has been recently shrouded with a HUGE black curtain 
”Their” time is coming to and endand light is coming for those that see it


----------



## Akanah (Mar 25, 2022)

The Mayan-Theater in Los Angeles caught my attention. It is strange that there are 7 heads on the facade and the Mayan wheel in the theater stands for mechanics, the opposite of life and nature. Nowadays the theater is used as a night club. It reminds me of the apocalyptic beast with the 7 heads that controls humanity with technology and prostitution. After all, the Whore of Babylon screams "Here I am" right in your face.


----------

